# VW DC conversion to AC and the comparison



## JRoque (Mar 9, 2010)

Hey Crusin. That's about the neatest VW bug installation I've seen. Great work.

Ok, I'm confused on some of your points above.

- The AC motor is noisier than the DC? I would have guessed the other way around. I have a fairly large 3PH AC motor in the garage and it's dead quiet.

- AC shouldn't be used with clutchless setups? I certainly thought the exact opposite. Is it because the regen drags down the shifter? If so, this is another good reason for never, ever regen on decel but only proportional to brake pedal application (which the controller supports).

I'm sounding like a broken record but, got 0-60 figures for each DC vs AC setups? I know it's apples and oranges since one's 2kA and the other 650A. Did you have to change the bus voltage as well?

IMHO, this conversion seemed unnecessary for the most part since you're losing power for little gain but I appreciate your going the extra mile to use what you sell, thanks. Please keep the thread updated with differences between the two system. For example, how much quicker, if any, can you pass on the highway now with the AC system?

JR


----------



## cruisin (Jun 3, 2009)

You made a good point and that is that a clutchless needs to have 0 regeneration on throttle off. I will reprogram the controller and see if
that solves the clutchless shifting problem. Also, the noise is in the very low RPM under high power and of course in regeneration at very low speeds. The real advantage in tis setup is the controller which does a much better job than the kelly. I found the Kelly's control of the motor at lstart up was unpredictable and harsh. After getting a better feel of the AC I will report back on the differances, but would recommend this setup to anybody contemplating a conversion.


----------



## corbin (Apr 6, 2010)

Nice work, Al! I really need to make a trip out to Livermore sometime to check out your car. Especially now that you have this update to the system.

I never did end up installing a blower on my Warp9; it gets warm (80C on hot days and long drive), but seems to be okay.

-corbin


----------



## etischer (Jun 16, 2008)

Nice clean installation, I wouldn't mind trekking out to Livermore to check it out too! How does 0-60 compare DC vs. AC?


----------



## EscapeVelocity (Nov 12, 2010)

You said the AC system seems to use less power. Do you have any Wh/Mile numbers that you can share from the two implementations?


----------



## garyhgaryh (Feb 25, 2010)

Very Nice.


----------

